# Trying to find a driver, but no luck yet



## gregm1976 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi,

I need some advice on purchasing a new driver. I hit several drivers today, but I can't find anyone who will let me take them to a range. Is that typical these days? Right now I carry an old taylor made 540XD(stiff) that I've hit for years. I've tried the latest callaway and taylor made drivers, but what they claim are stiff shafts are WAY more flexible than my current driver. I really don't wanna pay for someone to 'fit' me, but I don't wanna go out buying drivers until I find one I like. I really didn't think I'd need an x-stiff shaft, but maybe that's the direction I need to go. 

Right now, I'm a single digit handicapper. On average, I carry my 7 iron about 160 yards. The other day a friend of mine with GPS on his phone told me my drives on a few consecutive holes where anywhere from 260 to 290(The ground right now is as hard as a rock). 

Does anyone with similar stats have a shaft that they find to work really well? Preferably one with a very high kick point.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Greg...

Here's the problem we all face. There's no such thing as an industry standard for shaft flex. Thus, one company's stiff shaft might be softer or more rigid than another company's still shaft. I once had a Ping G15 driver that worked well for me. I was told, not that it's been shown or proven to me, that the Ping factory shafts are slighter softer for every designation than other brands. 

I really would suggest you reconsider the fitting, but most places don't charge for it if you are looking for a brand new club. Even if you had to drive an hour, it would be worth it. If you have one of the Golfsmith, Golf Galaxy or Edwin Watts stores anywhere near you, they will have a computerized diagnostic booth that will give you some answers really quickly. These days, even the mom and pop golf stores have them too.


----------



## gregm1976 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi DennisM,

Thanks for the reply. What you're suggesting makes sense. Also, I did some googling and I hear others saying that today's stiff shaft might be more like a regular was years ago. I'm planning on heading down to golfsmith today to see if they can help me out. 


I have one more question...

Will the head of the driver lose compression over time? I keep reading where it's not possible, but I currently hit an old Taylor Made 540 XD and I swear it doesn't pop the ball out there like it used to. Also, I've had the same set of irons since 1988 and when I hold my 8 and 9 irons up and look down the shaft, I see a very slight bow... from all the years of taking divots?? I guess I'm not sure I believe that equipment is as indestructible as they say.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Technically, current wood heads do break down over time according to tests the scientific labs do on them, but whether it's to the extent you or I would notice is questionable. What I recently read was some number like 40,000 hits. That would amount to 18 holes, 5 days a week for 10 years. The way clubs are marketed these days, none of us keeps a driver that long anyway.

I don't know if there's anything about the metallurgy that would cause them to break down because of time, just sitting still in a closet. I sort of doubt it.

Now, on the other hand, I've seen a driver face where the weld holding on the fact to the sole and crown broke and the face caved in. More times than not that's a manufacturing defect and I haven't heard of a company who didn't replace the club for free.

A quick story, just to show you how much each company wants you to stick with their brand.

I bought a Taylormade R11S driver used, for practically no money at all. I decided to change the weights from heel to toe. One of the weights broke at the threads during the process. The weight came out leaving the threaded section stuck in the clubs.

Taylormade said to take the club to a dealer and they would have to ship it to them for replacement because they weren't making that model anymore.

Taylormade sent me back a brand new SLDR to the specs of the R11S. I had already tried the SLDR at my local golf shop and knew I didn't like the feel of it, so I sold it without even taking off the wrapper, but they were happy to give me a brand new currently running model just to keep me using their brand.

Good luck with your trip to Golfsmith. Most of all, HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## gregm1976 (Aug 3, 2016)

"I don't know if there's anything about the metallurgy that would cause them to break down because of time, just sitting still in a closet. I sort of doubt it."

There is another theory... I don't swing the club like I did in my mid twenties 


How do you feel about all the "stuff" they put on drivers these days? I'm not sure I like the fact that you can add/remove weights, change the loft + use weights for draws and fades. Seems like a bit too much.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess I don't mind the weights and adjustments because they seem to be very popular with a great majority of players. I guess what I'm saying is, I realize I'm in the minority.

Look, I'm 67 and way too old fashioned for my own good. I play a game improvement iron that still looks very much like a blade, (Mizuno MP-H5). I don't think adjustable woods have as good a feel as clubs glued together. If you check out the old Mizuno MP600 driver, it's glued together and way before anyone else, had sliding weights in the sole to give it a draw or fade bias. That kind of club makes the most sense to me.

That said, I'm currently using the Mizuno JPX-EZ driver, which feels better to me than any adjustable driver I ever tried. Obviously feel is a subjective thing, so what feels better to me might not feel best to you. This is still an experiment to me and if I stumble onto a setting that works consistently to me with good feel, maybe I'll stick with it, but I'm not selling my MP600 driver in the meantime.


----------



## gregm1976 (Aug 3, 2016)

" way too old fashioned for my own good"

I guess I must be the same because I just can't get into these adjustable clubs. Thanks the tip on drivers. I'll take a look at the Mizunos this afternoon and let you know how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You might not find Mizuno woods too easily. Their irons are well respected, but their woods are very underappreciated. Lots of places carry the irons, but not the woods. 

If you want a totally glued together driver that feels good, check out the Taylormade Aeroburner. It not a running model anymore, so it's going to be cheap. They feel good and were popular among Taylormade tour players in their time.

Nike is stopping production of golf clubs. If you find a Nike driver you like, the price should be very negotiable.


----------



## gregm1976 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi DennisM,

I finally decided on a driver. I picked up the Callaway XR16 w/a Fujikura Speeder 565 stiff shaft. 

I did start off by going to golfsmith where they used the computer to analyze my swing. The problem is that I was all over the place w/my swing. I don't think I could mentally get past the fact that I'm still just hitting into a curtain. After that, I contacted a local course and they let me take 5 clubs out on the range: Callaway XR16 & Great Big Bertha, Titleist 966?, & the Taylor Made M2... all were set to neutral w/a 9.5 degree loft. After going through 2 buckets of balls, the XR16 was by far the best for me. 

Thanks for the help! 

By the way.. I did try to find the Mizuno woods you talked about, but no one carries them.


----------

